# Boot sizing (DC, Rome, Forum, etc.)



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Alright guys, how about just listing what size shoe you wear and the brand/size boot you wear, pretty please!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

My post is Burton Moto's my normal size is 10.5(rarely a 10) and the Burton boots are size 11 and it's a nice perfect fit. The boots are on the stiff side and might be uncomfortable when riding for prolong times, another thing I would not like to hike in these boots either. 

I can also help you out with Thoris boots, he has Salomon boots, not sure about the model. His foot size is a 10.5 and the boots are 10.5, I have tried them on and they fit pretty nice. The one thing I noticed about the Salomon boots is that they are INSANE COMFORTABLE, you could wear those boots all day long for weeks and your feet would not be blame you for it. They are much softer than my Moto's are. I think next time I buy boots, I will look into Salomon's.

Snowolf has been in a quest of finding the perfect boot, so he might have a lot of useful information, about brands and sizing.

Good luck on your quest for boots. remember to buy it from a place that offers returns just in case, and check that they will cover the costs for shipping both ways.

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Simply, I really appreciate the input.



More, more, more!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I normally wear 9.5 shoes (New Balance 473's) and wear a 10 Burton Freestyle, but its just a tad big. Shoudl have gone 9.5 but was tight when I tried.

My borther wears 11 regular, 11 in burton freestyles.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

No problem.

Just a note do not leave Salomon out of your search, those boots are heave for your feet. They are so smooth, granted I never actually ridden them, but I walked plenty with them. I know they are mainly a skiing company and we have to hate them skiers :cheeky4: :laugh:, but they make some amazing snowboarding boots.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

i have some salomons and i wear size 12. i've worn size 12 shoes, work boots, everything, for a couple years now and the boots fit perfectly. very comfortable. sometimes they can be annoying at the beginning of the day, but after a little adjusting on the hill they feel great. i've heard that salomons are narrow, but i have wide feet and they fit fine, i guess they just broke in nicely.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

*Simply*, I will definitely look at Salomon, thanks.
*Wolf*, I checked out a couple pairs of my boots and they're 11 and 11.5. Most of my shoes are 11.5 and 12. I guess 11.5 is a good number to go with, right?

This is what we've got so far:

Burton: Get true size - .5 larger
Vans: Get .5 smaller
DC: Get true size - .5 – 1 larger
Salomon: Get true size
Rome:

I'd love to have more people chime in to get a more definite consensus, even if you have boots that are already given sizes for.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I dropped from a US 11 to a 10.5 in my Vans Danny Kass, that was to get a perfect fit. They killed me for a week and now they're like a slipper.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Well guys, I'm pretty sure I've settled on the Salomon F20's. (Thanks again Simply) 
I'd like to get a couple more people telling me about how their salomons fit compared to their shoe size if possible.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

NickNorth11 said:


> Well guys, I'm pretty sure I've settled on the Salomon F20's. (Thanks again Simply)
> I'd like to get a couple more people telling me about how their salomons fit compared to their shoe size if possible.


I think Thoris has the f20's but the 06 season ones, you can't go wrong with those they fit so nice and give tremendous control of the board. I would suggest getting 11.5 and see how they fit, if not you could always exchange them, but I have a positive thought that 11.5 is your number (in what you wrote in the lasts post). 

Keep us posted.

Good luck :thumbsup:
--------------------------EDIT---------------------

Their fast lasing system kicks ass, is the fastest one I have ever tried out. Burtons is kind of a pain in the ass, DC's is a bit better than burtons but still falls behind the Salomons one.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get two sizes at once and return the pair that doesn't fit. Right now I'm thinking about getting the 11-11.5 (that's one size) and 12's. I'll stick with these sizes unless I hear from several people that their Salomons fit differently. 
Yeah, I've done a lot of reading/research lately and I really like what I've seen about the F20's. They have several features that seem really great.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

i would say a dc 12 is equal to a forum 11.5 which is equal to a northwave 11.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

well from what ive seen is to get your foot measured in cm ( or inches or what ever you use), all boots give their sizes in US, UK and in CM (though they call it something else cant remember what) this sizing is standard across all brands as it is a measurement of the sole of your foot and i believe the sole of the inside of the outer boot...so i think you add half cm (or equivalent in inches) to make room for the liner.

Though this is all from memory when i watched my mate buying boots last year, the guy who we got refered to in the shop is supposedly some guru of boot fitting down here.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Vans: same as street shoes.

Salomon: maybe one size bigger was a bit too big? i'd say raise by one half


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I might drop down 0.5 on my Salomon boots.

I wear a size 10 New Balance, and I have a pair of size 10 Salomon Dialogues. Great boots but I might step down to a 9.5 since my toes don't even reach the toe end of the inner liner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Penguin said:


> I might drop down 0.5 on my Salomon boots.
> 
> I wear a size 10 New Balance, and I have a pair of size 10 Salomon Dialogues. Great boots but I might step down to a 9.5 since my toes don't even reach the toe end of the inner liner.


This is what I've been hearing, so I went ahead and ordered two pairs of F20's, the 11-11.5's and 12's. Hopefully one of them will fit me well. 

Thanks for all of the input guys, and girls. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Never ever upsize in a snowboard boot ever. Its retarded there's a factor called packing out which will cause the liner to compress and give you more room. Everyone buys their street shoes so they're comfortable and "wiggle" room. You don't want that in a boot. You want your toe touching the end when your standing legs straight, flex forward in the boot keeping your foot flat the toe will pull just a hair back into the heel pocket. God the advice on here is fucking horrid. Seriously I can't believe how many of you are in a improperly fitting boot.

FYI across the board companies boots don't fit. Hell model to model they aren't even the same. If you are going to order online order from backcountry.com or dogfunk.com at least they have an insanely good return policy so you can get your size.

Also no one can tell you how comfortable a boot is. Think about it you have nerve endings up the ass in a foot, and no 2 feet are shaped the same. What works for someone isn't going to work for you.

Also the F series boots come in whats called 1 to 1 sizing. Meaning that every size 11, 11.5, 12 all are based on a different last. Not like regular boots that are just used off a traditional last system where the 11 and 11.5 are the exact same boot just a thicker stock insole in the full size.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I have Burton Shawn Whites and they are very comfortable although the first half hour or so they tend to hurt my arches untill I get warmed up. The sizing is fairly standard. I wear a size 8 to 8.5 work boot and these boots corospond to that size well. You should compare boot size to a work or hiking boot and not street shoes to get a better fit. My DC Cougars are a bit on the big side. I got them in an 8.5 and they are a bit roomy. The one thing I have found about both boots is there is a lot of heel lift even though the boot fits tight. I have very flat, wide feet with a very narrow ankle and a large calf from doing so much toeside riding while teaching to face up the hill. I have some trouble with calf pain from tightening anf the sides of my feet hurt, yet I stll get heel lift......damn "Hobbit feet"


hey i use the shaun whites too. i wear size 9.5 shoes, and i bought the boots 9.5. i only got to ride with them 4 or 5 times because the season was ending when i bought them, but i notice that after a couple hours riding, my pinky toe, and the one next to it hurt from jamming into the front of the boot (probably from when i turn toeside)

i dont even notice it while im riding but when i go into the lodge for a break/lunch/whatever, it hurts enough that i have to take it off to give my feet a break. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never ever upsize in a snowboard boot ever. Its retarded there's a factor called packing out which will cause the liner to compress and give you more room. Everyone buys their street shoes so they're comfortable and "wiggle" room. You don't want that in a boot. You want your toe touching the end when your standing legs straight, flex forward in the boot keeping your foot flat the toe will pull just a hair back into the heel pocket. God the advice on here is fucking horrid. Seriously I can't believe how many of you are in a improperly fitting boot.
> 
> FYI across the board companies boots don't fit. Hell model to model they aren't even the same. If you are going to order online order from backcountry.com or dogfunk.com at least they have an insanely good return policy so you can get your size.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think. I have already ordered my boots though, so all of this is a little late (and a little condescending/rude to the others who have offered their help).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> hey i use the shaun whites too. i wear size 9.5 shoes, and i bought the boots 9.5. i only got to ride with them 4 or 5 times because the season was ending when i bought them, but i notice that after a couple hours riding, my pinky toe, and the one next to it hurt from jamming into the front of the boot (probably from when i turn toeside)
> 
> i dont even notice it while im riding but when i go into the lodge for a break/lunch/whatever, it hurts enough that i have to take it off to give my feet a break. any suggestions?


buy another set, maybe a larger size :dunno:, maybe the boots don't fit your feet properly. zit could be the design of the boots.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> buy another set, maybe a larger size :dunno:, maybe the boots don't fit your feet properly. zit could be the design of the boots.


i dont have the money to buy another pair...what would i do with the pair i have now?

honestly, i never feel the pain until im indoors. while im riding, it feels great


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I figured I'd give a quick update on my boot situation. My boots came in yesterday and the 12's fit me perfectly, with just a little toe rub at the end.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool, I am glad everything turn out alright for you


----------

